# T-Mobile Theme engine origins?



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry if this is the wrong section.

Anyways im a knowledge whore and i wanna know where did the T-Mobile theme engine come from was it on a stock phone at one time or what? Just wondering if anyone know the story of where the theme engine actually came from.


----------



## djdarkknight96 (Jun 11, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong section.
> 
> Anyways im a knowledge whore and i wanna know where did the T-Mobile theme engine come from was it on a stock phone at one time or what? Just wondering if anyone know the story of where the theme engine actually came from.


I do, I worked at tmobile. The theme engine came from their sense rom "Espresso" and is still being used to select themes on their Sensation sense 3.0 rom. But cyanogen re-worked the code for rooted roms. It was the first and only submission to code by a carrier! I love them for it and will enjoy the engine till ice cream is released! Hope that feeds your curiosity. ;-)


----------



## nmiltner (Jun 6, 2011)

Now my interaeats are peaked. You have info on things coming in ice cream sammich?


----------



## danceswithbongs (Jun 28, 2011)

So you're saying the rumors that it was spewed forth from the great eruption of Mount Vesuvius,laid dormant for years in the abyssal plane of the Mariana Trench, and as if by magic gained buoyancy, then made its way to the shores of America only due to the alterations in the oceans current caused by climate change?
I will never believe another thing I hear from a tandem broadcast of Glenn Beck and Sean Hannity! 
Boy do I feel silly for letting them report and me decide! 
Thanks for the real facts. 
Danceswithbongs


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

"djdarkknight96 said:


> I do, I worked at tmobile. The theme engine came from their sense rom "Espresso" and is still being used to select themes on their Sensation sense 3.0 rom. But cyanogen re-worked the code for rooted roms. It was the first and only submission to code by a carrier! I love them for it and will enjoy the engine till ice cream is released! Hope that feeds your curiosity. ;-)


Why "till" ice cream is released? So what happens with ice cream?


----------



## HCDRJacob (Aug 2, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> Why "till" ice cream is released? So what happens with ice cream?


I have a feeling Ice Cream might have it's own way of handling themes


----------

